# Which rocky horror character are you?



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=678

I'm 


*Frank-N-Furter* 

A Scientist


----------



## Leto (Aug 31, 2005)

Which Rocky Horror Picture Show character are you?
*
My Results:
*



*
Janet Weiss
*
A Heroine


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 31, 2005)

Riff Raff

A Handy man


----------



## shandril (Aug 31, 2005)

oh my god im a man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

riff raff is second only to Frank, IMHO


----------



## shandril (Aug 31, 2005)

truth be told ive never gotten aroud to watching the rocky horror show........


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

whisper that babe, and rent it in secret watch with copious amounts of chocolate and wine and enjoy


----------



## shandril (Aug 31, 2005)

hehe...im going into town tomorrow its on the top of my list 


and the chocolate and wine a close second.....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

ah good, another one corrupted


----------



## Leto (Aug 31, 2005)

enlightened, Princess, not corrupted.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2005)

darn, but there's many a slip twix hip and lip


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

*I am Frank-N-Furter*

*just remember i can make you a man*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm just seven hours old...  



*Rocky Horror* 

A Creation


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 31, 2005)

My Results:





Columbia

A Groupie


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 31, 2005)

[size=-1]You're lucky, he's lucky, I'm lucky, we're all lucky! Ha! Ha! Ha![/size]


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

the full cast nearly assembled, are we gonna dress in our underwear and pput on a production
*looks innocent*


----------



## Leto (Sep 1, 2005)

We need a Brad and an Eddy at least.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

i know babe, are you up for the production though?


----------



## Leto (Sep 1, 2005)

*ransack her cupboards*
Found them ! Got fishnets, make-up, white bras and everything needed...
So yes, I'm up to.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

i've got everything except the gold lame glove! but will make do


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 1, 2005)

Well hell, I'm Riff Raff too. Awesome!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

are you in the cast then babe? spangly space suit at the ready


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 1, 2005)

They Didn't Like Me! They Never Liked Me!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

ah, but we'll still let you drink champes out of the bottle and shoot frankie with the lazhazer...


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 1, 2005)

*Brad Majors* 

A Hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a feeling the preference was marginal. But I'm Mayor Winston, so what the hell do I care?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

we need an eddy, his uncle and the professor. then its full cast
welcome abroad, Brad...


----------



## Elyssandrel (Sep 1, 2005)

I already have my costume!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 1, 2005)

I think we have a winner. I'm still Riff Raff right?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2005)

course you are babe, wouldn't have anyone else.
good to have you abroad magenta


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 1, 2005)

"Hey kids, lets put on a show!" 

Sounds cool to me.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2005)

good, columbia's in


----------



## Genus (Sep 3, 2005)

Which Rocky Horror Picture Show character are you?

My Results:





Brad Majors

A Hero


----------



## sloweye (Feb 12, 2011)

*Brad Majors

*





Well i do have those glasses now


----------



## shaun45 (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha brilliant

im 
Magenta


----------

